# The Haro Trans(Porter)



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Got a sick deal from Brian Miller (Haro Sponsored Rider) on his barely ridden Haro Porter Frame. The deal includes everything but crank arms, a chain guide, and a fork. all other components are included. The deal is awesome, and by next friday i should be able to get all the other components.

Brian Miller told me he got his frame in late 2010, and only rode it in a comp or two. He checked the frame multiple times and there are no dents or cracks. He prefers his hardtail.

will this bike be good for me? its a size long.

Anyone know anything bout Brian Miller? He seems super legit but you never know.

The only reason im making a thread about this is because i have to pay by monday. I think its really good deal, and a really good bike, but just like being sure.

heres a picture of the bike:









If theres no strong opinios im going for it.
Thanks...


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hope you're not planning on riding DH on that.


----------



## marc =) (Jul 4, 2010)

the bike looks nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

dowst said:


> Hope you're not planning on riding DH on that.


What!?! so i shouldn't try to take this to Mt St Anne?

this is obviosly my jump bike.... not for DH...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Given the way your riding is evolving, and where you live, it seems like the perfect bike for you. How tall are you? Unless you are quite small, the size L should be OK.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. Perfect amount of travel for the jumps and drops I do, not to much, not a hardtail, light, strong, perfect. I'm 6' so long is the way to go fer sure. Thanks for the input iceman


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Anartic Wolves


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Anartic Wolves


I was thinking arctic foxes, not anarchic wolves...

But really, what do you mean by anarctic wolves?


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

buy it ride it and love it.
back in the day when i used to ride bmx, i got a few parts off sponserd pro's it's a great way for them to make cash and you to save cash, everyones is happy, good luck,


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

buy it buy it buy it. that is close to the ideal bike for what you are looking for. id round it off with a mrp g2 guide, older set of saint cranks (or really any fairly beefy set), and a rs argyle or manitu circus. should be a sick build for cheap.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

oh and for added coolnes make it ss:thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Ok cool. Thanks everyone. one question b kul, do you still think i'll be able to pedal fast enough to hit my janky jumps if its single speed?

If we add a drop in ramp i will make it ss, but because hes throwing in a shifter and derailer, ill probably just go with what i have... Is there an easy and effective way to mount the shifter to the toptube that would make it worth it? I'm looking into getting a hydraulic gyro in the long run...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

you can zip tie the shifter to the top tube but seriously ss all the way. run a bmx gearing ratio and you will be all set. and youll probably end up riding one gear anyway so do do away with the shifter and deraileur and get rid of some cluter and weight.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

although SS is fun on this type of bike i would stick with the gears. This is based off the 10 other threads you have started on this topic. You have said you want to ride it at resorts, different jump parks, and maybe XC. I also recall you saying possibly 4x racing but can't remember. The gears will make it more versatile for you. 

When i had a 4" travel jump bike (transition double) i had to run a pretty hard gear to be able to get the speed i needed at my local jump park. While it was perfect for there it made it harder to ride street with and would would have been impossible for any type of uphill riding.

I would wait to get a hydro gyro until you are throwing multiple barspins/tailwhips in one run. They are really high maintenance. Obviously this pro guy that you are buying from even thinks it doesn't need a hydro gyro so that should say something.


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

looks bad ass bro, buy it, i would (if i didnt just buy a new bike and didnt need money for a new alienware computer)


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Buy the bike.



doesyourchainhanglow said:


> looks bad ass bro, buy it, i would (if i didnt just buy a new bike and didnt need money for a new alienware computer)


http://www.ibuypower.com/

Go there to build your computer. Thank me later. Alienware is disgustingly overpriced for what it is.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

climbingbubba said:


> although SS is fun on this type of bike i would stick with the gears. This is based off the 10 other threads you have started on this topic. You have said you want to ride it at resorts, different jump parks, and maybe XC. I also recall you saying possibly 4x racing but can't remember. The gears will make it more versatile for you.
> 
> When i had a 4" travel jump bike (transition double) i had to run a pretty hard gear to be able to get the speed i needed at my local jump park. While it was perfect for there it made it harder to ride street with and would would have been impossible for any type of uphill riding.
> 
> I would wait to get a hydro gyro until you are throwing multiple barspins/tailwhips in one run. They are really high maintenance. Obviously this pro guy that you are buying from even thinks it doesn't need a hydro gyro so that should say something.


thanks. It makes sense. Should I put my shifter on my bars or top tube? Is it hard to route the shifter to be barspinnable?


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Moosey said:


> thanks. It makes sense. Should I put my shifter on my bars or top tube? Is it hard to route the shifter to be barspinnable?


I would wait to route it on the top tube until you are doing barspins/tailwhips a lot. even then you don't really need to. just have an extra long brake line and then match your shifting housing to be the same length. Use electrical tape to wrap them together and it will look like one slightly fatter cable.

The only downside with this method is after 2-3 full turns it can put tension on the cable which may cause it to shift on its own. Again, not a problem until you are doing multiple tricks. This can be remedied by learning to do the tricks both directions or pre-winding it in the opposite direction before you start. Also if you are doing that many barspins/tailwhips in one run then its time to learn more tricks.

The obvious downside of running it on your top tube is it will be a little harder to shift when you need to.

I really wish i could ride a short travel fully again. hopefully after my surgery in 3 weeks i will be able to


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Ok, i talked to brian and i'm paying tomorrow morning and he should be able to get it out early tomorrow after i pay..

can't wait


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

So i talked to brain, and he has an 09 marzocchi 4x fork he said he'll throw in for an extra $70...

can anyone suggest a good, but fairly cheap chain guide and set of cranks? i'll have about $80 to spend when its all done...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

is something like this all i would need?

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CG299B01-Blackspire+Stinger+Chain+Tensioner.aspx


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Brian Miller is a solid dude...


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Moosey said:


> is something like this all i would need?
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CG299B01-Blackspire+Stinger+Chain+Tensioner.aspx


That will work as a tensioner but you will still drop your chain without a guide. A cheap way to get riding is the N Stop. While not ideal, they only cost about $9 and can be replaced when you get some cash.


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> Brian Miller is a solid dude...


Agreed. He is definitely a dude to trust, he wont sell broken or damaged stuff. He rode his hardtail at nearly every event I saw him at with the exception of two.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Moosey said:


> is something like this all i would need?
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CG299B01-Blackspire+Stinger+Chain+Tensioner.aspx


i think you will need something more. do you need a crankset + bb? for $80 i think you will have to buy second hand. i would get chain tension good and deal with the occasional drop until you save up for a decent chain guide, superstar plasma is a great, cheap choice. you dont want to half ass it on this bike!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Brain is really cool. We talked for a while about stff and he gave me some really hand info. I feel good buying from him...

I looked at the rockstar plasma guide. Will I need an ISCG, or an ISCG 05? What's the difference? Then should I get the bashguard type or non bashguard

will most 165mm crank arms fit?


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

once u have this bike, just go ride it. and stay off the forums


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> once u have this bike, just go ride it. and stay off the forums


i probably will... but are you trying to tell me to stay off the forums for a long time (with a kinda rude tone behind it?)


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

why not email Haro and ask them your questions, they would give you the best reply as it is their product


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Moosey said:


> What!?! so i shouldn't try to take this to Mt St Anne?
> 
> this is obviosly my jump bike.... not for DH...


With you that was definitely_not_ obvious.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

being super legit it pretty legit.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

The Beater said:


> why not email Haro and ask them your questions, they would give you the best reply as it is their product


Because i have $80 to spend on cranks and a chain guide... haro wil probably give me a good $100+ answer...


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Moosey said:


> Because i have $80 to spend on cranks and a chain guide... haro wil probably give me a good $100+ answer...


Moosey, I thInk he meant ask Haro about the iscg 05 vs iscg old, bb shell width, chain line, etc.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I've got a set of Truvativ Stylos with a gxp bb and an old truvativ ring. I'll sell you them for $20. That leaves you $60 to find a chainguide which won't be impossible.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Ok, Last question of the thread, i promise...

Will the crankset off my m1 work on my porter...

Yes, it is officially my porter. i payed for it tonight...

















should work just to get it rideable right? and until i can get more cash


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep what JAson B said, that way you would actually know what you are looking for instead of asking if your square peg will fit in the round hole.


----------

